# A crappie question



## Kindlebeard (Apr 6, 2004)

I normally like to fish for crappie with minnows under a slip bobber, but in the metroparks in Summit County I can't use minnows. Would small jigs tipped with waxworms work for crappie? Basically I fish live bait for crappie because where they are located I cannot toss a lure to them. Any other suggestions would be apreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

A small jig tipped with a waxworm or a berkely crappie nibble would work well. If there is a little wind that is creating ripples or waves, you can place the jig under a bobber and let the waves work the bait for you. The waves will work the bait better then you could manually. The slight action drives them crazy. At least this has worked well for me.


----------



## Kindlebeard (Apr 6, 2004)

What type of jig would work best? Grub, tube, or hair/feather?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I really like the cheap crappie jigs at Walmart. Honest. 10 for something like 96 cents. They are chenille and maribou w/painted jighead, chartreuse works best for me, it is extra bright. In the past two weekends I've caught at least seven bass, thirty crappie (three fish ohio), one catfish, one 20" pike (and two lost), several perch, and a walleye on these. Been using them for a couple years, I love them. Since they're so inexpensive I can afford to loose alot and therefore I'm not afraid to dip them into cover almost certain to snag them up. THAT's where I'm finding the craps.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Geronimo Hair jigs in a 1/8 to 1/32 are killer fished under a bobber with a couple of split shots in between for casting weight. Just twitch, twitch , wait. You get the idea hardest part is finding the right depth, since i am a shore fisherman. Great for all panfish.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I use mostly tubes in the wood and cover for crappies this time of year with good results. You can almost rig the tube weedless. I flip them right up in the sticks and logs - you'll lose a few, but if you don't , you're fishing the wrong spots anyway!  Always seem to pick up quite a few bass too, even on the 1/64 tubes.

Also wanted to add that at times the fish hit the tubes only lightly, or very short. If this happens, I like to expose my hook tip just a bit more than usual and tip with a maggot or waxworm. They seem to hold on to it longer. Must be the smell/taste.


----------

